# Sticky



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think we should get a sticky on what to do for litters. Many people ask the same basic questions. I had a suggestion in the right topic for submissions for the forum but have got no response yet there. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You'll probably be waiting quite a while for a reply from the site owner. Perhaps send a PM to RFAdmin. I'm not too sure if a sticky on how to care for litters is a good idea... it could influence some people to breed their rats. I know people will go ahead and breed them if they get it into their head anyway, but I think it may be best to give people information as they need it. Any information can obviously be obtained from quick google search, but I still think it may be best to leave it.


----------

